# Purchasing a used ms441 vs ms461 as a firewood saw



## Stovepipe (Feb 13, 2016)

$4oo-$700 used 441 vs 461 creating wood stacks. (w/ 18"-20" bar- rarely but possible 25-28" bar)

For those who own... Track records of the saws / pitfalls / reliability.

I Want a saw that spends time cutting And with proper maintenance continues to cut and DOESN 'T know the dealers parts guy by name.

Or best to just purchase new? Ms362, Ms441 or m461. Non-m tronic
With all do respect. Better stihl dealers close. 372 /576 n 7900's are great but no support close.


----------



## Frogfarmer (Feb 14, 2016)

The 461 would be overkill for just firewood but it would be my choice. Dead realible and lots of used parts available if needed. The ms362 is a dog to me. For the weight and price it doesn't make the cut. Given your budget you should be able to get a very nice saw. Post a wanted ad and see what comes up.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Feb 14, 2016)

We mostly run Huskys , bought a 441 a few years back and never really took to it , had a few problems with the carb . The guy at the Stihl dealer told me to take a 461 he had sitting while the 441 was back for more warranty work , that was it for me !! Miles better than the 441 , in fact as far as I'm concerned the 461 is one of Stihls best ever . 
I now have two and the 441 is long gone . Buy one you will not be disappointed .


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 14, 2016)

Frogfarmer said:


> The 461 would be overkill for just firewood but it would be my choice. Dead realible and lots of used parts available if needed. The ms362 is a dog to me.weight and price ...



I'm one to over buy for normal use and occasionally use machinery to its fullest potential. (Not a pro logger). I d want that ability to take on a 28"when and if the need arises. 
I really dislike overuse/abusing just to have beaten down junk machines for tooling and an "almost done" job.

"If I don't have time to do it right the first time when will I find time to do it the second time"?


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Stovepipe, I looked at all these NEW as of a week ago. The 461 was my first choice. Then I started looking at some of the benefits of the M-Tronic vs not. We, as a family, travel quite a lot. We end up in the most remote places in the randomest places at all different climates and altitudes. With the 461, you do all the adjusting yourself. At every elevation and climate change, you adjust. With the M-Tronic, you end up starting the saw and going to work. Knowing that and my future plans, I went with a 661 C-M. It can pull all the bars up to a 36" from what I read. I have a 25" on her now and picking up a 20" friday. 

Do it right the first time spend the money once. I pulled the 661 NEW @~$1k. So it can be done if you set a budget and ask the right questions. 

But, I couldn't find the 661 C-M VW R (Arctic wrapped handle) so now I am spending MORE piecing the individual parts together for the heated handles. 

All of my tools are of quality and are used frequently.


----------



## troutbum (Feb 21, 2016)

I cut trees all summer, and 20 cords of firewood a week all winter with my 461. I've personally been using this saw for four years, all I've done us deep clean it 3-4 times a year, keep the chain sharp, and replaced the sprocket... pretty good saw in my opinion


----------

